# Grave Digger



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Grave Digger is one of the most easily recognized of all monster trucks worldwide. Even if you are not a fan of the Monster Jam Series or have no interest at all in trucks, you still would have had a difficult time avoiding seeing an image of this truck somewhere in print or video. 

Revell's snap-tite, skill level one, 1:25 scale plastic kit is quite simple, with a parts count of only 35. It includes those dreaded peel-n-stick stickers, however. I picked up this kit for a mere three bucks and change due to problems with a crooked windshield post and the absence of those PIA stickers. After locating a sticker sheet, I skipped putting the instruction-indicated stickers on the headlights and colored the clear lenses red. With some additional details added to the wheels, shocks, engine and interior, the monster became even more alive. 


*Engine: supercharged, methanol-burning, 540 cubic inch Merlin V8
Transmission: Coan 2 Speed
Tires: 66" Terra Tires*
Thanks for looking...


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's more...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good - nice job


----------

